# Beerfest 2011 - Online Entries And Deadline Extended



## brendo (21/1/11)

* Beerfest 2011 *




*Online entries now open and entry deadline extended!!!​*
Beerfest is almost upon us once again and we are pleased to announce that online entries are now available.

If you would like to take advantage of the $2 discount for online entry, head on over to the Online entry form and create a profile yourself - couldn't be easier. (this will be linked to shortly from the Melbourne Brewers website also).

We have also decided to extend the entry deadline through to 12pm Saturday 12th of Feburary 2011 - so if you are a bit pushed for time you now have one more week up your sleeve to get your entries in.

Entries can be dropped off at one of the following locations:


Brewers Den (Boronia)
Greensborough Homebrewing
Grain & Grape

All details regarding competition categories, etc can still be found on the Melbourne Brewers website here.

I would also like to quickly thank our current sponsors who include Grand Ridge, Jamieson Brewery, Grain & Grape, Cryer Malt, Kooinda, Brewers Den, Bintani, Beer & Brewer Magazine, Greensborough Homebrewing, Purvis Cellars and Vicbrew.

With over $1500 in prizes committed to the competition, this is one that you do not want to miss out on.

Cheers,

Brendan Guild
The Melbourne Brewers


----------



## felten (21/1/11)

Neat, I might actually have a beer ready thanks to the extension


----------



## brendo (21/1/11)

felten said:


> Neat, I might actually have a beer ready thanks to the extension



Glad we could help mate!!


----------



## aaronpetersen (24/1/11)

brendo said:


> If you would like to take advantage of the $2 discount for online entry, head on over to the Online entry form and create a profile yourself - couldn't be easier. (this will be linked to shortly from the Melbourne Brewers website also).



Is it just me, or is that link not working?


----------



## brendo (24/1/11)

AaronP said:


> Is it just me, or is that link not working?



I just clicked the link from my post and it is working fine mate.

www.compmaster.com.au


cheers,

Brendo


----------



## MeLoveBeer (24/1/11)

AaronP said:


> Is it just me, or is that link not working?



Working for me also...


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

page opens for me


----------



## aaronpetersen (24/1/11)

I guess it's just me then. I'll try again tonight from the home computer.


----------



## aaronpetersen (24/1/11)

AaronP said:


> I guess it's just me then. I'll try again tonight from the home computer.



There must be something funny about my work computer as the link worked fine from home. I am now officially entered!


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

your company might have blocked it


----------



## mandrake70 (25/1/11)

Am tempted to enter , although I dont think my German Altbier has been in the bottle long enough.....and my current lager has just a bit too much carbonation !


----------



## brendo (25/1/11)

mandrake70 said:


> Am tempted to enter , although I dont think my German Altbier has been in the bottle long enough.....and my current lager has just a bit too much carbonation !



You still have a couple of weeks to square this away - grab a bottle and try it. If the lager is overcarbonated, you could always bleed some carbonation off and recap if you wanted to have a bash.


----------



## mandrake70 (26/1/11)

brendo said:


> You still have a couple of weeks to square this away - grab a bottle and try it. If the lager is overcarbonated, you could always bleed some carbonation off and recap if you wanted to have a bash.



Tried my Altbier the on the weekend and the flavour is nice and subtle however there is not enough carbonation in it. May just enter and see how it goes on the day anyway as it would be interesting to see how it stands considering its my first beer using grains.


----------



## brendo (28/1/11)

mandrake70 said:


> Tried my Altbier the on the weekend and the flavour is nice and subtle however there is not enough carbonation in it. May just enter and see how it goes on the day anyway as it would be interesting to see how it stands considering its my first beer using grains.



Good work mandrake!!

Just a quick reminder guys, only two weekends left before entries close!!


----------



## aaronpetersen (3/2/11)

Bugger! I've just realised that I entered the wrong style for one of my entries. I entered online but haven't sent the bottles in yet. Is there any way to change it?


----------



## brendo (3/2/11)

AaronP said:


> Bugger! I've just realised that I entered the wrong style for one of my entries. I entered online but haven't sent the bottles in yet. Is there any way to change it?



Have you paid for it yet?

I will PM you with some contact details and we can sort it out.

Brendo


----------



## Andyd (3/2/11)

AaronP said:


> Bugger! I've just realised that I entered the wrong style for one of my entries. I entered online but haven't sent the bottles in yet. Is there any way to change it?



Aaron,

I can fix your entry for you... just send the details through on [email protected] and I'll fix them in the system. You'll need to download a new label for it, and I'll let you know when that's ready.

Andy


----------



## itmechanic (5/2/11)

Ive just entered online and i cant print my labels, when i click the bulk label print link, the resulting pdf file just has the compmaster logo in it. When i try and print them individualy, there is no logo image, just a box with a rex cross in it. Ive tried multiple browsers with no success. Any ideas?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Andyd (5/2/11)

itmechanic said:


> Ive just entered online and i cant print my labels, when i click the bulk label print link, the resulting pdf file just has the compmaster logo in it. When i try and print them individualy, there is no logo image, just a box with a rex cross in it. Ive tried multiple browsers with no success. Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul



Paul - I'll take a look now...

Andy


----------



## Andyd (5/2/11)

Andyd said:


> Paul - I'll take a look now...
> 
> Andy




Paul,

Should be fixed... there was a reorganisation of the site last night and one script fell under the radar.

Sorry for the hassle! Let me know if you have any more difficulty.

Andy


----------



## brendo (7/2/11)

Quick reminder guys - competition entries close this Saturday at 12pm - all entries will be collected from drop off points the same day - so make sure you don't miss out!!


----------



## haysie (9/2/11)

Who is entering? Who is visiting? I have one entry, not visiting.


----------



## manticle (9/2/11)

I have 2 entries in my fridge - a saison and an esb that I'd really like to get in. Going to be a push to get them in on time though

OK - tried to sign up to compmaster. I have tried twice and the second time it told me my email address was taken so I know I didn't misstype it but no email as yet. Is it meant to be automatic or delayed?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/11)

If an interstate entry was sent on the 10th but not recieved by the 12th would it still be accepted?


----------



## mxd (9/2/11)

An astrigent pale
Beatiful Bock
Ordinary ESB
A bit roasty Schwarzbier

both for me



haysie said:


> Who is entering? Who is visiting? I have one entry, not visiting.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/2/11)

haysie said:


> Who is entering? Who is visiting? I have one entry, not visiting.


A single APA. Not too true to style, but more looking for good feedback than ribbons 

Won't be able to wrangle a weekend away from the munchkins, more's the pity.


----------



## Tony (9/2/11)

is it going to get extended again?

my beer aint getting any younger  and god knows what aussie post did to it.

hope it all runs well folks and have fun!!!

cheers


----------



## haysie (9/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> If an interstate entry was sent on the 10th but not recieved by the 12th would it still be accepted?



I would sugggest no worries Brad, discrection of the comp orgainsers.

edit, graeat spelling thing


----------



## haysie (9/2/11)

manticle said:


> I have 2 entries in my fridge - a saison and an esb that I'd really like to get in. Going to be a push to get them in on time though
> 
> OK - tried to sign up to compmaster. I have tried twice and the second time it told me my email address was taken so I know I didn't misstype it but no email as yet. Is it meant to be automatic or delayed?



No idea re that compmaster stuff, tried it once,hated it, moved on. Thats the way according to all the knowhows is the way we Craftbrewers do things in comps, they just decide it for us. Andy says.......... multiple entry works.... BS. its just a crappy paypal site not offering nothing. On top of that, you still have to deliver your entry if you enter via the "paypal". Bollucks........... run by

edit. Blockheads with blinkers


----------



## manticle (9/2/11)

haysie said:


> No idea re that compmaster stuff, tried it once,hated it, moved on. Thats the way according to all the knowhows is the way we Craftbrewers do things in comps, they just decide it for us. Andy says.......... multiple entry works.... BS. its just a crappy paypal site not offering nothing. On top of that, you still have to deliver your entry if you enter via the "paypal". Bollucks........... run by



Site stuff sorted - as you say I still have to deliver the things. Now that I've paid I have incentive to get on my bike (literally and probably on saturday morning).

All in all the process wasn't too painful but you're right - at the moment not much new is offered. Last year I downloaded an entry form, printed it and took it and my bottles to GG for entry.

This year I joined a site, paid online and have downloaded beer labels to print so I can take my bottles to GG.

Might be easier on the admin side or the beginning of a process that will keep improving. Anyway for me it's only my second comp so I'm not overly concerned. I guess I could always keep my beer and drink it myself.


----------



## haysie (9/2/11)

manticle said:


> Site stuff sorted - as you say I still have to deliver the things. Now that I've paid I have incentive to get on my bike (literally and probably on saturday morning).
> 
> All in all the process wasn't too painful but you're right - at the moment not much new is offered. Last year I downloaded an entry form, printed it and took it and my bottles to GG for entry.
> 
> ...



Glad you sorted it Mants. Good luck in the comp.


----------



## manticle (9/2/11)

Cheers. Likewise.


----------



## Fourstar (9/2/11)

haysie said:


> Andy says.......... multiple entry works.... BS.



It does, i just entered my carpet bomb with no Repeditive Pen Injury in sight not to mention not having to print 8 sheets of paper like last year. Its a simple 8 barcodes i cut out and stick on and the event _volunteers_ dont have to repeat the data entry process along with having to decipher my handwriting that looks like its been written with my left foott.

The best thing is its around $10 bucks cheaper than last year for the same amount of entries. A win win in my books



manticle said:


> Site stuff sorted - as you say I still have to deliver the things. Now that I've paid I have incentive to get on my bike (literally and probably on saturday morning).



If need be you can drop the bottles to me in the city during the week or at my place if convenient as i will be picking up the greensy HBS bottles on saturday so i can lump yours with them.

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (9/2/11)

You're a bit closer than GG so maybe friday eve or sat morn. I have to go to Hamilton for work tomorrow and won't return till late but F/S could be OK.

Pm me the address again if you could?

Cheers


----------



## brendo (9/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> If an interstate entry was sent on the 10th but not recieved by the 12th would it still be accepted?



As long as you sent it to The Brewers Den you should be fine mate - we will be doing the registration for entries there during the week. 

Good luck to all entrants - as Andyd would say

"may your beers be good beers" - some good prizes on offer so make sure you have a crack!!


----------



## brendo (11/2/11)

Last and final call guys - all entries must be finalized and dropped off at one of the nominated drop off points by no later than 12pm tomorrow (Saturday). 

Entries will be collected the same day - so if you snooze... well.... you loose. 

Good luck to all!!

Brendo


----------



## Siborg (11/2/11)

got mine entered and paid online today. dropped off at greensy already.

Does anyone in the know, know how big the pale ale flight is going to be?


----------



## fcmcg (11/2/11)

Got a Californian Common , an American Pale Ale, and an Oatmeal stout...
A very pregnant wife dropped off at the G&G....
Sorry i won't make it this year...
Got a baby shower on the 20th....brewed 2 kegs...are they deriguer for those type of events ? h34r: 
cheers 
Ferg


----------



## brendo (11/2/11)

Siborg said:


> got mine entered and paid online today. dropped off at greensy already.
> 
> Does anyone in the know, know how big the pale ale flight is going to be?



All will be revealed on the day - but that is usually a pretty big cat!!


----------



## brendo (11/2/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Got a Californian Common , an American Pale Ale, and an Oatmeal stout...
> A very pregnant wife dropped off at the G&G....
> Sorry i won't make it this year...
> Got a baby shower on the 20th....brewed 2 kegs...are they deriguer for those type of events ? h34r:
> ...



Nice mix there Ferg and good luck with the baby shower (I am sure you would rather be with us). 

I think kegs are very apt - the boys need something to do while the ladies coo and ahh over teeny tiny clothing


----------



## Siborg (11/2/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> ... and an Oatmeal stout...


Game on, Ferg! B) 



brendo said:


> All will be revealed on the day - but that is usually a pretty big cat!!


Yeah... expecting it to be. Got my accommodation all booked. Stayin at the pub in the centre of town


----------



## brendo (17/2/11)

Well entries closed last Saturday and we finished up the bottle registration last night in preparation for the big competition this weekend.

The number of entries was outstanding - over the 200 mark (approx 209 I think), which is great to see - we haven't had that many entries for a few years now (last year was approx 160, and 180 the year before).

Further to that, there was a great uptake for the online system, with around 1/3 of the entries being lodged online - great to see such a big uptake for a new approach.


So... it looks like it is going to be a big one, with a good spread across the categories and I am sure plenty of stiff competition within them.

I have seen the prize allocation lists and am pleased to announce that in response to a strong level of sponsorship for the event, the prize packages are better than ever with lots of useful stuff for brewers - so look forward to getting your hands on some great goodies from one of our great sponsors - who include:

Grand Ridge, Jamieson Brewery, Kooinda, Mountain Goat, Cryer Malt, The Brewers Den, Greensborough Homebrewing, Bintani, Grain & Grape, Purvis Cellars and Beer & Brewer magazine.

For those of you heading up this weekend (or thinking about it) there will be plenty to keep you busy:


Golf on Friday arvo
Judging Friday night, Sat morning and Sat arvo
BBQ's and Spit Roasts for dinner, with Breakfast on sunday
Sulubrious accomodation at the Scout Hall
The slops table - get in good with the Stewards so you always know when the good beers come off the table
Gippsland Cup - a comp especially for Gippsland based brewers
Rumors of a dart board
And finally, more beer talk than you can poke a stick at!!

Have a great weekend guys and thanks for helping to make the comp such a success so far - it can only get better from here!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## DU99 (17/2/11)

remember not to drink and drive and check the road conditions


----------



## geoffd (17/2/11)

no need for a dartboard, in a novel turn of events Linton has agreed to catch the darts 

hows about his first post after being on AHB for 5 years...it's always the quiet ones you gotta watch.

on a serious note, yes I can bring 1 board, unless my new one arrives tonight. Not sure how much we'll get to use it given all the rain forecast, maybe they'll find a spot in the pub to hang it up, I have an el cheapo cabinet too.

200+ entries, great showing, homebrewing is definitely on the rise. My dad made a batch back in the 70's with his neighbour, the whole batch exploded in the cupboard, needless to say they gave up, I think the steady revival is down to better ingredients & better results brushing off the old stereotype of nasty cheap piss. seems to be gaining a fair bit of momentum in the past 5 years or so with more mainstream media & food matching raising awareness.


----------



## Siborg (17/2/11)

DU99 said:


> remember not to drink and drive and check the road conditions


Staying at the pub in the centre of town... no driving for me until Sunday arvo.


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/11)

brendo said:


> Further to that, there was a great uptake for the online system, with around 1/3 of the entries being lodged online - great to see such a big uptake for a new approach.



I was thinking it was the other way around, around 1/3 of them being off-line entries? Once again, great work Andyd on the entry system. :icon_chickcheers: 

In other news, those who are from the Gippsland region are encouraged to enter the FREE Gippsland cup. This is a 'best of show' open category flight for brewers living in the Gippsland region. All you have to do is bring along a bottle of your finest to Grand Ridge on Saturday at 2PM to take out the special category of Gippslands Greatest Brewer! (Prizes too!)

Again, the only restriction on entering is you must be a resident of the Gippsland region. It's as simple as that and best of all its FREE!

See the poster attached. C'mon Gippsland brewers, lets see who is the best brewer out there!


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/2/11)

Fourstar said:


> I was thinking it was the other way around, around 1/3 of them being off-line entries? Once again, great work Andyd on the entry system. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> In other news, those who are from the Gippsland region are encouraged to enter the FREE Gippsland cup. This is a 'best of show' open category flight for brewers living in the Gippsland region. All you have to do is bring along a bottle of your finest to Grand Ridge on Saturday at 2PM to take out the special category of Gippslands Greatest Brewer! (Prizes too!)
> 
> ...


By 3pm you'd hope most if not all of the main show entries would have been judged,Has a judging/stewarding roster been drawn up for this comp ? Just a 'little' concerned there might be a few exhausted taste buds amongst people who judged during the day


----------



## brendo (17/2/11)

Fourstar said:


> I was thinking it was the other way around, around 1/3 of them being off-line entries? Once again, great work Andyd on the entry system. :icon_chickcheers:



Quite right mate - it was 2/3's, such a small typo has a significant impact on the message h34r: 


Toper - I believe that the Gippsland session is sorted - hard to know what to expect given it is the first time around, but the idea is to get people along and have them hang for the award ceremony, so the local brewers can meet some like-minded individuals.

Brendo


----------



## manticle (17/2/11)

Do I give my bribe money to you Brendo? Forgot to pass it onto Fourstar


----------



## Maple (17/2/11)

toper1 said:


> By 3pm you'd hope most if not all of the main show entries would have been judged,Has a judging/stewarding roster been drawn up for this comp ? Just a 'little' concerned there might be a few exhausted taste buds amongst people who judged during the day


Isn't that what the Stewards are doings? Judges palate fatigue, so swap with the stewards for the Gippy-brew?


----------



## Maple (17/2/11)

manticle said:


> Do I give my bribe money to you Brendo? Forgot to pass it onto Fourstar


Hey Mants, your beer needs no bribe money bro. just send more in - that'll cover it!


----------



## geoffd (17/2/11)

silly question & definitely too late to consider for this year, 
Why have a seperate category, why not treat it like best novice brewer, the best scoring entry from the region across all categories?

just a suggestion, not a criticism, BTW it is a great concept.


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/2/11)

brendo said:


> Quite right mate - it was 2/3's, such a small typo has a significant impact on the message h34r:
> 
> 
> Toper - I believe that the Gippsland session is sorted - hard to know what to expect given it is the first time around, but the idea is to get people along and have them hang for the award ceremony, so the local brewers can meet some like-minded individuals.
> ...






Maple said:


> Isn't that what the Stewards are doings? Judges palate fatigue, so swap with the stewards for the Gippy-brew?


Sounds like a great idea Brendo. :beer: Just couldn't see anything on the Beerfest site,so had no idea about the arrangements.Lets hope for a big turnpout from the locals


----------



## brendo (17/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> silly question & definitely too late to consider for this year,
> Why have a seperate category, why not treat it like best novice brewer, the best scoring entry from the region across all categories?
> 
> just a suggestion, not a criticism, BTW it is a great concept.



It's not a silly question and it is highly likely that it is something that will evolve mate - it is an initiative we have been talking about for a while and felt that having something specifically targeted for Gippsland Brewers might help create more of a community out there and create a bit of rivalry for bragging rights. Posters were sent out to Gippsland hbs's and we really tried to position it as their own comp.

Of course there is nothing to stop these same brewers entering the same categories as everyone else and cleaning up the pool on us.

Hopefully we get a good take up on it, but time will tell :beer: 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## HoppingMad (17/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> no need for a dartboard, in a novel turn of events Linton has agreed to catch the darts



Let the games begin!


----------



## geoffd (17/2/11)

HoppingMad, you have too much time on your hands 

Brendo, the only major difficulty I see in having a regional category is the judges possibly having to judge quite a wide variety of styles in one flight, obviously working pale to dark, mild to bitter, weak to strong, but it still seems a lot for the taste buds.

I'm sure you guys have been pondering the pros & cons of these issues for some time though.


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/2/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Let the games begin!


 :super:


----------



## brendo (17/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Brendo, the only major difficulty I see in having a regional category is the judges possibly having to judge quite a wide variety of styles in one flight, obviously working pale to dark, mild to bitter, weak to strong, but it still seems a lot for the taste buds.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have been pondering the pros & cons of these issues for some time though.



Spot on mate...it is an issue, hence why we are really approaching it as a BOS type approach - no worse than judging the specialty cat at Vicbrew/AABC, etc.

In reality, I suspect we will see a glut of particular styles (US PA, stout, etc) so it may not be too bad. Just gunna hang it out there for this year, see how it goes and look to refine it moving forward if there appears to be enought interest.

Live and learn...


----------



## Fourstar (17/2/11)

see you all there tomorrow fellas! :icon_drunk:


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/2/11)

Don't forget your darts ... :beer:


----------

